# I'll never catch up with Rick H, but...



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2012)

Psychopsis Kalihi (papilio x kramerianum) got Best of Show and an AM/AOS at the Traverse City show this past weekend. It got a little tangled up in transit back, but I wanted to photograph it before the flowers started fading.


----------



## John M (May 29, 2012)

Wow, Dot! That's wonderful! Congratulations!!! "Tangled in transit back"? Did you transport it to and from the show; or was someone else doing that for you? The blooms look pretty good in the photo; but, I guess you're telling us that there is some mechanical damage that it more evident in person? Too bad.


----------



## emydura (May 29, 2012)

Congratulations Dot. That is pretty amazing.


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2012)

Wow Dot! A veritable flock of butterflies:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2012)

John M said:


> Wow, Dot! That's wonderful! Congratulations!!! "Tangled in transit back"? Did you transport it to and from the show; or was someone else doing that for you? The blooms look pretty good in the photo; but, I guess you're telling us that there is some mechanical damage that it more evident in person? Too bad.


Well, the spikes were already going every which way. I tried to straighten them up a bit before sending the plant to the show at the last minute. I think some of the spikes came off their support wires, and I didn't help it when I picked it up from the person who put the show together. I got it to my greenhouse late in the day, and I decided to photograph it as is rather than try to straighten things up because of time constraints. It looks OK -- it just looked a little better in the display.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2012)

Congrats. Well done.


----------



## JeanLux (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations Dot !! :clap: !! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 30, 2012)

Oh gosh, that's terrific Dot! I've never seen one with so many spikes.
Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot flowers open all at once. Great growing Dot!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 30, 2012)

In many ways you have surpass me Dot! I could never do what you've accomplished with this hybrid and many others in your care! Congraulations on both awards!


----------



## Ruth (May 30, 2012)

:clap:Wow!!!!:clap:


----------



## fibre (May 30, 2012)

Wow! :clap: What an amazing plant!
Congratulations Dot, it is a magical display!


----------



## Marc (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hera (May 30, 2012)

That's the biggest Psychopsis I've ever seen. Good job and congrats.


----------



## Candace (May 30, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Shiva (May 30, 2012)

Well done Dot. That is a fantastic plant!


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2012)

Congrats!
Talk about kicking it up a notch!


----------



## koshki (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations, Dot!


----------



## tomkalina (May 30, 2012)

Beautifully grown, Dot, and well deserving of it's AM/AOS. Clonal name?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!



tomkalina said:


> Beautifully grown, Dot, and well deserving of it's AM/AOS. Clonal name?


'Wacousta' -- after the little town I live in (too small for it's own Post Office )


----------



## SlipperKing (May 30, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> 
> 'Wacousta' -- after the little town I live in (too small for it's own Post Office )



BUT It has it's own Orchid Lady!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> BUT It has it's own Orchid Lady!!!!!!



Yeah -- I even made their newsletter last year when I named my awarded charlesworthii, album, 'Wacousta' !


----------



## paphreek (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations! An incredible display!


----------



## Stone (May 31, 2012)

A fantatsic effort Dot!!. I'm impressed!


----------



## goldenrose (May 31, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Yeah -- I even made their newsletter last year when I named my awarded charlesworthii, album, 'Wacousta' !



Well I'll be damned! I've never made the paper before for my plants! I'm impressed . I did make it once for a story on Crazy Rasberry ants!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyLfSemVM3Y


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Well I'll be damned! I've never made the paper before for my plants! I'm impressed . I did make it once for a story on Crazy Rasberry ants!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyLfSemVM3Y


Don't be too impressed. Wacousta happens to be where the Township Hall is located -- township clerk, assessor, building permits, etc. Other than that, it consists of an elementary school, a car repair shop, a ceramic cooperative, a general store, a little library connected to the school system we are a part of, a going-out-of business used book store and an occasional hair salon. Also a cemetery and a very nice park. The newsletter is a quarterly publication. But it was nice to have my 15 minutes of fame.

But I've never been featured on YouTube! Crazy raspberry ants? Did they eradicate your fire ants???


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Dot :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2012)

I will echo the other previous 'wows' 

[I think Dot uses nitrous oxide in her plant food  )


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome plant! Spectacular.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 8, 2012)

That is absolutely insane! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap::clap: :clap:Congrats on the award..


----------



## chrismende (Jul 2, 2012)

Fantastic! Dot, how much light do you keep yours in? Mine has muddier patterning on the leaves (and just a few spikes, by comparison!). I just bought another plant and want to keep the wonderful spotting on the leaves. I have in in my brightest corner of the greenhouse right now.


----------



## e-spice (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow - great growing. Those things are really neat.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2012)

chrismende said:


> Fantastic! Dot, how much light do you keep yours in? Mine has muddier patterning on the leaves (and just a few spikes, by comparison!). I just bought another plant and want to keep the wonderful spotting on the leaves. I have in in my brightest corner of the greenhouse right now.


Mine are on the top shelf of my step-stand, in the middle of the greenhouse. But it's shaded by hanging plants (Multi-floral Paphs) over it and the 30% shade cloth over them. So I'm not growing mine as bright as you are. I don't know if that has anything to do with the patterning, or if that's more of a genetic thing.


----------

